# Odd Stoneware bottle / jar??



## BeachComber (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, I found this thing last week while diving. Has anyone ever seen one like it? Does anyone have any idea what it was used for, what it is called, value, rarity? I am thinking that it is English in origins. It is about 4 inches in diameter, 8 inches tall and is rather heavy and thick. The top / lip of the bottle has a small section that was intentionally pressed down to form a slant (see pic). This is not a chip in the top but a manufactured feature of the bottle. Please let me know of any info you may have to share. Thanks.


----------



## BeachComber (Apr 19, 2010)

Another pic.


----------



## BeachComber (Apr 19, 2010)

The base.


----------



## J H Withrow (Apr 19, 2010)

This one just beats the heck out of me.  I am utterly clueless as to what it is/was used for.  

 Somebody out there help please.


----------



## idigjars (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello, that is a stoneware fruitjar.  It had a tin top that fit into the grooves and hot wax was put into the channel before you placed the lid in the groove.  I'm not good with values but my guess would be $10-20?  If it had any kind of embossing or cobalt decoration you are then into some good dollars.  Congrats on your find and best regards.  Paul


----------



## KentOhio (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep, stoneware wax sealer fruit jar. Definitely American, maybe 1870s or so.


----------



## BeachComber (Apr 19, 2010)

very interesting! Thanks for the info.


----------



## J H Withrow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks team.  Appreciate the info.


----------

